# Hiccups in the middle of the night



## Zouk1972 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi there - my boy GSD13 weeks - keeps having bad hiccups in the middle of the night - its not straight after food times, and he is not an overeater or a hoover of food, I admit I think sometimes he does not chew the dog pellets but he does not eat hugely fast - not enough to cause bloat and it is happening after he is asleep for some time.

Any Ideas?


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

When my boy was a young puppy he would always hiccup. IMO it's completely normal


----------



## sarahp (May 24, 2014)

Atti use to get hiccups at least 10 times a day at 8 weeks and it gradually started slowing down. now he gets them maybe every other day at almost 16 weeks. i asked his vet about it at his first check up and she said it's absolutely normal. it's just their bodies way of learning how to control their diaphragm. just like puppies some times get "puppy acne" on their belly. their immune system is learning how to handle the outside world. completely normal!


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Babies get hiccups all the time, so do puppies. As long as the food stays down it should be normal.


----------

